# New tank!



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I finally got it! It's all set up now too. I remembered I had $11 in store credit at my LFS, so I picked up a Wisteria plant and two of some type of Val. Don't know exactly which one, since they had at least three different kinds. I can't remember what this one is.  Corkscrew, maybe?

I'm waiting for the tank temperature to get up to 80 before I start acclimating the fish. I managed to make my own divider, so hopefully it does its job and neither of them decide to jump it. They seemed pretty friendly towards each other when I had their tanks side by side. They'd watch each other sometimes, but never really acted like they wanted to get into the other's tank.

I baffled the filter too with a part of a water bottle and used a rubber band to hold it to the lid of the filter. 

So here's what I got today:
10 gallon tank kit (tank, hood, filter, and some other stuff I don't plan on using)
Two 6500k 10 watt light bulbs (total of 20 watts, as recommended )
Report covers (for the divider binding)
Craft mesh (for the divider)
A bottle of Stress Coat (to help fix Patriot's torn tail)
Water Wistera
Two Vals

I was really tempted to get a Zebra Nerite Snail or two, but I didn't have enough money.  I might get some next time I'm at my LFS though. I'm going to get 12 ghost shrimp, but not until I get more plants. It's too bare, I think. They might get eaten again. D:

Picture time! I'll update when my fish are actually in the tank. 

This is the whole tank. I love how bright it is!









This is Tiny Tina's half. She has the Vals.









And this is Patriot's half. He has the Wisteria.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks.  I hope they'll like it. I want to get more plants, but I need more money. D:


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks good and that's coork screw val


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, I thought so.  They both seem to like the tank, and neither seems to be bothered by the other. Patriot just keeps chasing his reflection up and down the side of the tank. Hopefully I don't wake up to them on the same side of the tank. I have the water about an inch below the top of the divider, and they can't get between the sides and the wall. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks super! Guessing you don't need my decorations now.  Sorry I forgot to get back to you, btw! That's what happens when I don't do something instantly *facepalm*.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would still like them.  make the tank less bare. I just don't have money again 'cause I spent it all. D:


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Thanks.  I hope they'll like it. I want to get more plants, but I need more money. D:


Propogate that wisteria. Super easy to do and it grows super fast. I can understand he need for veriety in your tank but if youre hard up for cash and want to filk it out you can do this for free. so that way when you get more decor and plants you can just toss them and no loss!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

How do I do that? Would the Vals grow more too?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! I do too.  I want to get more plants though, so it'll look less bare and they'll have more hiding spots. I wanted some driftwood, but my LFS was selling them for $5 per pound! Those things were heavy too, so I think I'll stick to plants and $1 terracotta pots. xD I want some leafy plants for them to rest on. I like how simple it looks, but it does look kinda bare.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I went into Petsmart today and they had the CUTEST little CT girl. ;-; She was so tiny. I think she was a baby, or at least close to it. She was about one cm long, from head to the tip of her tail. As far as her colors went, she kinda resembled my Tiny Tina, but she looked more blue and red, rather than purple and pink like Tina. I was so tempted to get her, but I currently don't have anywhere to put her as my sister's fish is occupying my hospital tank and I'm not comfortable with putting her in the 10 gallon with Tiny Tina and Patriot. I don't want her introducing anything to the tank.  So I couldn't get her. She looked so sad and scared though. She had the cutest little face.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got back from Petsmart and did a water change on my tank. I picked up two more plants and Seachem Flourish, since my Wisteria and Corkscrews look like they're dying. The plants I got are Moneywort and Mondo grass. I only got one of each. Planting them both was nearly impossible! The Mondo grass's roots are HUGE and really tough. I couldn't get it to sit right, so I had to bury it with about a quarter of the tank's gravel. Geez. I'm happy with it though. I can't wait until the plants start growing more and make others.

Question though. The Wisteria stems are held together with some kind of... thing. Could I possibly take it off and spread the stems out individually? Or do they have to stay together? The Moneywort is the same way. If it's possible to spread them out, I might do so for my next water change.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

you tank is lovely! but I understand mondo grass is not truly an aquatic plant


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! I have loads of gravel holding the mondo grass down. I managed to cover the roots almost completely. Patriot seems to like it. 

The Wisteria and Moneywort - can I separate the stems? They're held together with some sort of wrap thing around it. It looks like metal, but it isn't. I can't tell what it is, but it can come off. I just don't know if it's safe to separate them. I want to put a few Wisteria stems and Moneywort stems in each half, rather than just one whole set in each side.


----------

